# How many of you guys do your own airbrushing?



## BriggsAnimal (Jan 30, 2008)

Do you airbrush your own bodies or pay people to do it for you??


----------



## gezer2u (Sep 25, 2001)

I do.


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

I do my own but I not good at it...


----------



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

I do all my own airbrushing nothing fancy but use external decals most of the time so car looks pretty good.


----------



## L4OvalRacer (May 27, 2007)

Do my Own..
Cant seem to figure out why guys would pay $100.00 for a custom painted body when you can buy a good airbrush for $60.00 and custom paint as many bodies as you want. 
It just takes time!!!


----------



## casper60 (Feb 10, 2008)

I don't have an airbrush but I do my own... A sharpie, masking tape, sharp exacto and a few cans of paint and I go to town, Although I just purchased a vinyl cutter to make life easier and I'm pretty sure I see an airbrush in my future. I try not to use decals if I can help it.


----------



## twelve (Jul 23, 2005)

I own 3 airbrushes and a vinyl cutter. I paint my own. I also sell numbers to the guys I race with.


----------



## casper60 (Feb 10, 2008)

Hey Twelve...

The 6 is gone per your request :thumbsup:

the #60 will make it's debut wednesday!


----------



## twelve (Jul 23, 2005)

Now,if you get rid of the other 6.........lol


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

I airbrush my own and for a few others.I have sold quite a few bodies on e-bay, but I dont rape people on them like some of those guys on there do.Usually like 40.00 + shipping for a 5 color job on a 1/10 or 1/12 scale as long as the design isnt too intricate.some of those guys are nuts! like 100.00 for a painted touring body.


----------



## casper60 (Feb 10, 2008)

Unfortunately that is beyond my control :lol:


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

420 Tech R/C said:


> I airbrush my own and for a few others.I have sold quite a few bodies on e-bay, but I dont rape people on them like some of those guys on there do.Usually like 40.00 + shipping for a 5 color job on a 1/10 or 1/12 scale as long as the design isnt too intricate.some of those guys are nuts! like 100.00 for a painted touring body.




thats not rape, thats what guys are bidding too !! and i think its nuts too. what kind of vinyl cutters do you guys have ?? i was kicking that idea around. just like a 12" one.


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

No vinyl for me. liquid mask and 100% freehand design work.


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

1 to 2 colors and wrap...

Don't when the last time I had my airbrush out.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

I have one and really enjoy trying it. I enjoy the taping and prep work and the planning of the project. I am refining the actual painting process though. Not very good at it. I just bought a airbrush compressor. Hopefully that will help with the consistency. My race vehicles, I have done by a professional. Splat Graphics


----------



## JSRacer (May 17, 2008)

Anyone got a link to a good airbrush?


----------



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

http://www.coastairbrush.com/produc...p://www.coastairbrush.com/products.asp?cat=33

Coast Airbrush is great to deal with!


----------



## grunt66 (Sep 1, 2007)

I started air brushing about 15 yeras ago and like all things we do with practice and time you will get better up to the point where other racers will ask you to paint for them. So I like it going to keep at it forever long live the paint.


----------



## yokman (Sep 19, 2004)

http://www.bearair.com/


----------



## mad_about_losi (Nov 10, 2006)

I use Darkside Designs and here is why!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

